# Best RTU onion rings



## ecchef (Feb 5, 2016)

OK...I'm looking for some opinions on RTU onion rings. The best you can think of.
Would prefer to do my own, but would be a pain in the ass with my crew, shaky supply chain and bizarre-o sanit regs concerning prep production.
I can't convince my cheap bosses to send me to a food show, so I'm throwing this out there.
Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Feb 5, 2016)

ready to use in case anyone couldn't figure that one out


----------



## MAS4T0 (Feb 7, 2016)

spoiledbroth said:


> ready to use in case anyone couldn't figure that one out



Thanks. I had no idea.


----------



## panda (Feb 7, 2016)

fries are one thing, but onion rings? good luck, let us know if you ever find one.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Feb 7, 2016)

Only advice I can give is to pass on mccain


----------



## Adirondack (Feb 7, 2016)

We like Alexia Beer Battered Onion Rings. Don't know if you could get them in bulk.


----------



## cheflivengood (Feb 8, 2016)

do you use sysco? simplot fries and onion rings were always pretty darn good. sysco is good about samples too.


----------



## cheflivengood (Feb 8, 2016)

http://www.simplotfoods.com/Product/10071179029342


----------



## ecchef (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks for the responses guy. I'm locked into BiRite unfortunately (Govt. contract) and they have about a half dozen options, all of which are McCain. I can try to persuade them to bring in another line, but I don't think my volume will be high enough.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Feb 8, 2016)

ecchef said:


> Thanks for the responses guy. I'm locked into BiRite unfortunately (Govt. contract) and they have about a half dozen options, all of which are McCain. I can try to persuade them to bring in another line, but I don't think my volume will be high enough.



I mean mccain aren't the worst things I've had but... batter honestly leaves something to be desired in terms of mouth feel/texture and they can die pretty quickly.


----------



## Chef Andy (Feb 18, 2016)

If they have the McCain brew city black and tan onion rings try them. I've used them before few years ago and they're not bad. Best McCain onion rings I've tried.


----------

